
Why are SnapChat and other startups so secretive - ogezi
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-its-like-to-work-at-snapchat-2016-10?r=US&IR=T&IR=T
======
sprafa
Had no idea this was the culture inside Snapchat. Bad sign that he models
himself after Jobs - Jobs anihilated product after product for 25 years until
he finnaly got it right. He did that by assembling a team of people who would
argue with him and win (his words). He needed people around him to curb on his
own worst impulses, and he needed decades to figure out who, why and how to do
that. And the only reason he succeeded at even trying to do that was because
he met Woz and they built a computer together, which made them both
millionaires very quickly.

Yes he was very sucessful. But it took him decades to learn how to do that,
and he "learned by doing" by screwing up the original Macintosh launch, NeXT,
even Pixar in the beggining . It was Catmull, not Jobs who made the difference
there, and Jobs learned from Catmull

